# bucktails



## duckduck...goose!

ive recently been tying bucktails, but im wondering if you prefer to fish them bottom bouncing or ripping them through the weeds.


----------



## mallard

Both,It depends on the time of year,and the mood the fish are in.


----------



## njsimonson

Do you mean bucktail jigs?

I guess I've never employed those for walleye. Smallies occasionally, but I just can't seem to justify fishing other lures over the standard jig-and-grub combo.

Are you pretty successful with them, and where do you use them most often?


----------



## Invector

If you mean somthing like a small mepps then I have hurd guys casting and using them with bouncers. If you mean a bucktail hair jig then well that would be kinda hard to use with a bouncer.

Bucktails are what large types of in-line spinners are refured to in the musky world. You say bucktail to a musky nut (like me) he will know what you are saying in less then one second.


----------



## njsimonson

I guess I had ruled out bucktail in-lines for walleye, though I'm sure you could catch them on a bucktail spinner. Pretty unorthodox though...and sometimes unorthodox methods catch fish!


----------



## Invector

njsimonson said:


> I guess I had ruled out bucktail in-lines for walleye, though I'm sure you could catch them on a bucktail spinner. Pretty unorthodox though...and sometimes unorthodox methods catch fish!


True to that!


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Me and my dad tie a bunch of bucktail jigs every winter. We usually find a way to loose them during the summer :lol: . I love casting them for walleyes, works great.


----------



## duckduck...goose!

sorry for the misunderstanding guys but i mean bucktail jigs. and by bottom bouncing i mean bouncing and draging them on the bottom. ill try to be more specific! :beer:


----------



## Invector

OK we get you now. At times a bushy jig like that will work. I have not used any around here but in canada I have with mixed resalts. The thing about them is their size. In thought if eyes are hittin big baits then they should work just fine. I do though us a small dart type jig with hair tyed on them (they are from cabelas). They work wonders for icefishing. I think if I remember right there was an artical about them in one of the past in-fisherman mags. You may want to look for it.


----------



## duckduck...goose!

I live in canada and i have lots of results...just wondering what u guys prefer to do :beer:


----------



## Invector

What ways do you use them? All I have ever used them for has been pike, purch, and crappy tipped with a minnow icefishing (those small ones I mean)?


----------



## duckduck...goose!

bucktail jigs are made of deer hair and a banana shaped jighead. they are one of the most amazing lures i have ever used for walleye. they r even better than a jighead witha plastic grub on it. You should make em or buy em and let them sink to the bottom and slowly bounce it back the the boat.have fun


----------



## Invector

How are they for vertical jigging? Vert presentation is the way I fish jigs. I use a fire ball with a minnow hooked though the back of the head. It makes for better hook sets. But I'll have to take a look at a few. Any suggestions on color. I think I may try them on pike and see how they go. I would guess dragging or hopping would drive them nuts in shallow water.


----------



## duckduck...goose!

it does drive them nuts, but they are not good for verticul jigging,only through the ice because your boat would scare away all the eyes. i suggest black with maybe a bit of red or long strands of tinsil. have fun :beer:


----------



## duckduck...goose!

o also you can get a good backbone set if you feel for the walleye. just lift up your tip and if you feel weight nail em.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Dirty green and purple have always worked best for us.


----------



## njsimonson

Ha, no sooner did we get this thread going than I saw a show on OLN last week up in Canada where the guy was "ripping" bucktail jigs for reaction strikes on waldos. He was using 90/10 black/green bucktail jigs with big shad-dart-type or banana type heads. Looked effective.


----------



## atec

They do sell what is called a " Fuzzy Grub " , but I don't know if the available styles would imitate your jigs . 
Buddy ,if you want bottom bouncing here is the thing !!

http://www.ebait.com/walleye.html
Walleye and Walleye Fishing Lures

I'm not plugging this bait for these people , but I have to tell you I am loading up on these for Spring . I could not find these in the major on line stores we most use . Only this site . I can picture in my mind you tying a bucktail on one of these and tipping it with a minnow . Should at least get attention . Good luck all , Art


----------



## MossyMO

A friend of mine has had good success with bucktail jigs he has made using them on White Bass.


----------



## atec

I have to apologize for not being specific about the jigs I mentioned in my post . Here is the jig ----------
http://store.ebait.com/merchant2/mercha ... alleyeJigs
Bait Rigs: Odd'ball 1/8, 1/4 & 3/8 oz. Jigs


----------



## duckduck...goose!

ty guys keep it coming


----------



## Fishin Fanatic

Hey DuckDuck!!!

What lake are you fishin???? I live in Cobourg as well!!!


----------



## darkmaster003

Ive tried bucktails but Ive caught mostly bass on them. Maybe because Im retriving it to fast and its not on the bottom but its not on e of my best lures!


----------



## USAlx50

griz jigs!! I know they do well on winnie with them ripping heavy ones pretty fast at times.


----------



## duckduck...goose!

atec said:


> I have to apologize for not being specific about the jigs I mentioned in my post . Here is the jig ----------
> http://store.ebait.com/merchant2/mercha ... alleyeJigs
> Bait Rigs: Odd'ball 1/8, 1/4 & 3/8 oz. Jigs


atec, ty for the awsome advice, I ordered a few of these jigs and yes, they do work wonders!i tied 10 bucktails with them. The walleyes nail them normally as they are sinking after a cast.


----------



## Gooseman678

There is nothing wrong with using a big bucktail muskie bait for catching walleys. Watched my buddy do a figureate as he thought it was a muskie follow and next thing he knew he was tided into a 27 in walley. This happened on Detroit lakes a couple weeks ago.


----------

